# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  sql joins in sql server 05

## nijojo

i have three tables a, b, c. 

I want to have an inner join with tables (a and b) with an outer join with table c.  

What is the simplest and easiest method to create this. Can I create a temporary inline view tables a and b then join with table c in sql server 05?

Hope to hear from anyone.

Regards,

Nijojo.

----------


## Claire

select * from (select a.* from a inner join b on a.col1 = b.col1 and a.col2 = b.col2 and ...) d left outer join c on d.col1 = c.col1 and d.col2 = c.col2

You can change the left outer join to right outer join or full outer join

----------


## nijojo

Thanks it worked perfectly.

----------

